# Why it's important to know where the fuel goes



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

... and not just for putting it into the van...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/270537364944850945
Steve 8O :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

"Once bitten...." Then best not to bite it again... :lol: 

Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

oops

what did he say oh s---.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would like to think it was true and this story has been going around for a long time now. But how many motorhomes have any sort of access to the 'sewage tank'?

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Quite a few american RVs have sewage tanks.

What the access is like I have no idea.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it turns out a bit of an urban myth, but still a flippin' good story, and made me chuckle!

And as urban myths go, I prefer it to the gassing one... :wink: 

Steve


----------

